# 2015 Kayaking Edit



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice video. Brings back good memories of bear creek. Good swim theme at the beginning.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Look at all those beaters!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

And somehow no footage of me swimming!

Nice work Jake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I only had so much time Dave


----------

